
Millennials Buck the Wealth Trend - dismal2
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-20/millennials-buck-the-wealth-trend
======
minikites
The Baby Boomers pulled up the ladder behind them:

[https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/yes-summer-job-
pai...](https://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/yes-summer-job-paid-tuition-
back-in-rsquo81-but-then-we-got-cheap/)

>The reason a summer at KFC could pay for a year of UW med school in 1981
isn’t that we were so hardworking and industrious. It’s that taxpayers back
then picked up 90 percent of the tab. We weren’t Horatio Algers. We were
socialists.

>Today, the public picks up only 30 percent of UW tuition, and dropping.

The Boomers stole from the generations that came after them and I can only
hope Millennials will wake up and steal it back.

~~~
bobcallme
> ...I can only hope Millennials will wake up and steal it back.

You mean perpetuating theft from future generations and being self entitled? I
learned quite early on that you can't and should not expect a single thing
from anyone. I hate how many people on here perpetuate the idea of forced
theft to provide more money to a broken education system that has a focus on
profits instead of what it turns out. I would also go further and say that
many schools offer stale programs that don't prepare individuals for their
field of study. Self entitlement and socialism are not the answer since there
is a price for everything in life and it's not free if the cost is someone's
time, energy or life.

What would help is to teach people how to learn, find useful career paths and
to create useful things. Getting a useless liberal arts degree does not help
if you can't reasonably get a paying job with it.

~~~
minikites
>You mean perpetuating theft from future generations and being self entitled?

No, I mean stealing what is ours back from the Boomers specifically in order
to restore the natural cycle of the older generations providing for the
younger ones.

"A society grows great when old men plant trees whose shade they know they
shall never sit in."

The Boomers violated this age-old maxim.

Unrelated, because I don't know why you brought it up, if you think a liberal
arts degree is useless you have a lot to learn about the world.

